# Put a few in the boat



## LabHunter2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just a handful of the 32 total we killed on the night. Seen plenty, and missed more then we should've. Sorry for the picture, only one I took with my phone. Enjoy!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 26, 2012)

good job what lake u shooting


----------

